# Ne Plus Ultra



## bloomcountry

What is the meaning of this Sentence? ¿Qué significa? Thanx, gracias

"Ne Plus Ultra"


----------



## Flaminius

Literally "not more beyond," it is "Don't go further more."


----------



## litelchau

La frase en latín es exactamente "non plus ultra".


----------



## Tango Foxtrot

*NON plus ultra* means *not any further*


----------



## bloomcountry

Thank you all for your kind help, but I have been also given the following translation, does it make any sense? (Maybe because it is an anglicisation of the latin "nec" or "non")

"Non Plus Ultra" or "Nec Plus Ultra": "The highest point of excellence", "the acme", "The pinnacle", that in Spanish could be something like: "lo sumo", "excelso", "lo máximo"...


----------



## litelchau

"El no va más". No me parece mal aplicar la frase en ese sentido: _no se puede ir más allá, no es posible mejorarlo_.


----------



## Tango Foxtrot

I agree, in Spain "ser el no va más" in something, meaning "the ultimate -whatever-"

I've never used the expression "non plus ultra" in that context, though.. but it makes sense


----------



## furs

Funny that 'non plus ultra' is not used in Spanish. It is routinely used in Italian in reference to anything that is 'the top' in whatever field. But I agree that the original meaning in Latin was just 'not any further' as #4 said above. Supposedly this phrase was written on the Pillars of Hercules.


----------



## Delphi

In Spanish we say, as something that is the top of the range, to be "el no va más" or " el no va *PLUS*" but Im not sure if it comes from the original phrase in latin..


----------



## Agró

furs said:


> Funny that 'non plus ultra' is not used in Spanish. It is routinely used in Italian in reference to anything that is 'the top' in whatever field. But I agree that the original meaning in Latin was just 'not any further' as #4 said above. Supposedly this phrase was written on the Pillars of Hercules.


More about that.


----------



## bloomcountry

Certainly, it is found in English with the meaning of "the ultimate", "top of the list", implying the highest level of excellent in any field... Regards


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Which is correct, please: "ne plus ultra" or "nec plus ultra"? Gratias.


----------



## furs

Actually, the correct forms are 'nec plus ultra' or 'non plus ultra'.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie, furs!


----------

